# Are there untagged maps of Banquet/Monastery?



## EugeneZ (Apr 18, 2010)

Any chance you folks can post the token-free maps for Banquet and Monastery? For my FG2 mofules, I had to de-tag the Banquet ones manually (except the ones from 3.5e, which I had to stitch together from the PDFs, each map made up of twenty-something images), and I'm frankly not looking forward to it for Monastery -- too many trees.  Pretty please? The rest of the Monastery conversion is done, just waiting for the maps.


----------



## EugeneZ (Apr 26, 2010)

I would, like, buy a second Community Supporter account, if I got access to all the untagged maps for the 4e version of all the adventures (as they're released). Frankly, I would appreciate any response at all. There's nothing more frustrating than being completely ignored, especially considering this is the only customer support line I know of. And that this is the second thread asking for these maps. Please? You guys are always so awesome at stuff like this!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't have the original art. I'll drop Eric an email and see if he has them.  I don't really know what the exact process is of producing them.


----------



## EugeneZ (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, the maps that aren't in the 3.5e zip of prinatable maps are new to the 4e edition, right? The particular maps I'm looking for are all credited to "Sean Muchow" which I assume is a typo for "Steve Muchow," who did the conversion. Hopefully he still has the untagged art.

If not, well, that sucks but it's also understandable. I hope you understand my position (and the position of others requesting these in previous threads): I can attempt to untag them myself but it's a painstaking, time-consuming process that will result in a lower-quality player map. I'd rather not go that route if it's a simple matter of Steve or Eric sending you a few JPEGs... so, thanks for looking into it.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Apr 27, 2010)

For the maps that are new to the 4E conversion, Steve (not Sean... whoops) is definitely the guy to contact. By the time I get the maps, they are flat raster images and already tricked out with "tokens."


----------



## EugeneZ (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Does Steve check in here? Should I send him a PM? Morrus, will you contact him? Or should I just forget about these maps?


----------

